# Official Bulls @ Magic. Wednesday March 31, 2004 6pm cst. Sunshine,WCIU NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two very bad teams battle it out to see who remains in last place.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I have only called a Bulls win maybe twice this month. However, against an equally bad team, I don't feel so bad about doing it here.

Bulls 89
Magic 88


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

TMac ain't playing. You can't pssibly lose this game, can you?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Bulls 93

Magic 84


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> TMac ain't playing. You can't pssibly lose this game, can you?


Actually, he just said on ABC that there's a good chance he will return against Chicago 

Magic 103
Bulls 95


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

magic 83
bulls 81

hinrich 40 mins 8pts, 4rebs 7a, 3/16 fg, 2/8 3ptfg
crawford 29 mins 12pts, 3rebs, 5a, 5/11 fg, 2/6 3ptfg 
pargo 32 mins 19pts, 3rebs, 6a, 8/14 fg, 3/6 3ptfg
-------------------------------------------------------------------
lue 18pts, 3rebs, 6a, 7/14 fg, 2/5 3ptfg, 2/2 ft


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Mark Blount got 28 and 21 against them

so why not

Bulls 98
Magic 95

Curry 30 and 21


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

magic 82
bulls 73


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Magics -- 98
The Bull -- 93


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Magic 87
Bulls 86


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bulls haven't lost to the Magic yet, so they're bound to in this one, right?









102








95









21-9








28-11-3


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 96

Magic 88


EC 22


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i thought we would win against the atl, but hell no we didn't.
i don't think the will make somethin different in this one.

bulls 86
magics 91

we will definatly outrebound them..........but our our fg% has ist own story.

gooden 20/10
howy 16/6
d-shawn 17
lue 7as

pargo 18
curry 16
kirk 10/10
craw 14/6


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 102
Magic 94


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

88








82


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

is it possible? could it be?

will the Bulls actually *win one on the road* again?

hmm...








79








78

nah. :no:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 95
Magic 93


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Toss up

Chicago 93
Orlando 88


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 100
Magic 94


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

In a game where neither team has all that great of an incentive to win, the Bulls pull our a narrow 2-0 victory. The only points scored in the game come off a tipped pass from Dupree trying to thow the ball out bounds when it gets knocked thru the hoop by Zaza Pachulia.

Both teams decide to bring in fans from the stands to play on the court, obstensibly as a promotional gimick but realistically because both teams would rather lose than win at this point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls lose again 92-85


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls 88
Magic 86


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Bulls 88
> Magic 86


Too late to change your prediction, my friend ! 

Lights went out 7:02 PM !

If I win, I will remember to share :grinning:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> Too late to change your prediction, my friend !
> ...


i don't think its about lights out. What do the rulesd say?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

oh yeah i just checked. It is lights out :laugh:
dammit i have the Magic then TBF:upset:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> i don't think its about lights out. What do the rulesd say?


//Once the lights go out in the United Center (or the opponent's arena) no further predictions will be considered and predictions posted may not be edited.// 

:yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pargo gets the start over Hinrich.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Only person who can stop JC from getting 30 tonight is Skiles....


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Hinrich has food poisoning (whch he evidently got last night after going out on the town with ex-KU teammate Drew Gooden) and won't play tonight.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> //Once the lights go out in the United Center (or the opponent's arena) no further predictions will be considered and predictions posted may not be edited.//
> ...


how did i not read the lights out rule? You outedited me. That was sweet, well done 96:grinning:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>girlygirl</b>!
> Hinrich has food poisoning (whch he evidently got last night after going out on the town with ex-KU teammate Drew Gooden) and won't play tonight.


I guess that means JC has to play the whole game and score 40....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We have a ERob sighting...

Skiles must be trying to win this one...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The punishment for complaining about Fizer's lack of PT is apparently having to watch him play. This kid has so fallen apart it's not even funny.

Mid-range airballs, stupid offensivefouls, ****ty defense... he couldn't make the Washington Generals the way he's playing.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We brought him back way too soon from his injury....

He needs an offseason to find his game, it's not going to come back through playing right now...


----------



## SlammaJamma (Mar 15, 2004)

*damn hinrich*

damn hinrich, had him in my nba rookies for tonigh .. and his sick


man there goes top 10 for me ...:upset:


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, I had him as my rookie of the night on that nba.com rookie fantasy game. He's usually good for at least 25 points (pts + reb + asst.) when I take him. Shoot! On top of that, last night I had LeBron instead of "Melo! Oh, well.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> We brought him back way too soon from his injury....
> 
> He needs an offseason to find his game, it's not going to come back through playing right now...


Huh? He hadn't played in like a freaking month and a half before this little stretch. That's pretty much an offseason's worth of time for most players.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? He hadn't played in like a freaking month and a half before this little stretch. That's pretty much an offseason's worth of time for most players.


Fizer's problems started from the beginning of the season...

He shouldn't have seen the floor until January, and this on and off playing crap isn't good for anyone's game...

What was he doing? Practicing? Ok, but that's still not the same as getting minutes in the game..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew Declerq punks Curry at both ends of the floor. Losing to the Magic without TMac... priceless.

Crawford inexplicably hasn't come back in. As far as I can tell, there wasn't much wrong with his play on either side of the ball.

Curry gets away with a walk and still can't do anything. The Magic have to have the worst centers in the league and they're handling him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

WHY THE **** IS JAMAL STILL ON THE ****IN BENCH????????????

I told you Skiles was the only one that would keep him from scoring 30....

I was yelling at the game down here the other night, "Skiles, JC can't help us from the bench!"


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> how did i not read the lights out rule? You outedited me. That was sweet, well done 96:grinning:


Thanks Man, you was good too !

I am not sure how this game will ends. But one thing I have learned, that Carson’s contest makes the constant failure of our beloved Bulls, less painful and tragic. Jerry Kraus is an evil man and Bulls fans are the greatest of all. I do believe one day, according with theory of probability  , we will be back and it will be sweet, so the good days are ahead of us ( I am predicting 2008 ).


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Andrew Declerq punks Curry at both ends of the floor. Losing to the Magic without TMac... priceless.
> 
> Crawford inexplicably hasn't come back in. As far as I can tell, there wasn't much wrong with his play on either side of the ball.
> ...


The goal is to keep it close but still lose . He sat Crawford until 1 min left in the half :laugh: We all know why  

Gooden and Howard omg are abusing us badly .If our bigs could shoot make the midrange shots like they are doing we would be going to playoffs .

Some team is gonnna make Crawford their pg .He has looked pretty good tonight at the top of the key .


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

So, E-Rob actually sees the floor other than a timeout. Does this mean that Skiles is trying to win the game or lose it?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out that Juwann Howard/Antonio Davis matchup.

Aren't we glad to have AD for the next bunch of years signed to his max deal?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Fizer's per 48 minutes stats tonight:

12-28 FG
8-12 FT
16 reb
<B>12 TO</B>
8 PF
32 pts


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

JC was benched because he started jacking up shots. Nothing like a drive to the basket, then fadeaway and throw the ball over your shoulder. My fav was jamal coming down on a fast break pulls up at the top of the key and bricks it. 

Nice job rebounding out there bullies. We are making Zaur Pachilla (sp) and Declerq look like all-stars out there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> WHY THE **** IS JAMAL STILL ON THE ****IN BENCH????????????


I heard he was out of control


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> JC was benched because he started jacking up shots. Nothing like a drive to the basket, then fadeaway and throw the ball over your shoulder. My fav was jamal coming down on a fast break pulls up at the top of the key and bricks it.
> 
> Nice job rebounding out there bullies. We are making Zaur Pachilla (sp) and Declerq look like all-stars out there.


Dude, damnit...

WTF are you talking about?

He's missed like maybe 2 shots, has 4 assists and 3 rebounds...

Defensively he's done nothing wrong...

If he were 1/6, maybe I'd get it, regardless Hinrich isn't playing, JC should play the whole damn game...

Nice try though....I'm watching the REAL game...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard he was out of control


Let me know when you turn on the game...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

When your 2 misses are totally forced and out of the offense then its time to say hello to the bench. Besides, he needed a blow anyways. Jamal still needs to work on boxing out on defense. bogans got a off. reb. and shot 2 FT cuz jamal forgot again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh man, i didn't even know it was on. so Juwan got 16 in the first? grrr


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> When your 2 misses are totally forced and out of the offense then its time to say hello to the bench. Besides, he needed a blow anyways. Jamal still needs to work on boxing out on defense. bogans got a off. reb. and shot 2 FT cuz jamal forgot again.


Keep looking for reasons...

If he's going to shoot 4 out of 6 all night, he can keep jacking them up...

You're looking for any reason for him to get benched, he forgot to box out?

Ya send him back to the hotel, forget the bench...

He needed a blow, but he needs to be out there as much as possible.

No reason we should lose to an Orlando team without TMac....

If that's the case, let's just forfeit the rest now and not waste anyone else's time...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Keep Jackin JC....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm beyond tired of watching Linton play, just put ERob back in, Linton needs 40 mins to do what ERob could do in 10...

Plus defensively ERob is much better, Linton's been lit up Butler, Artest, Steven Jackson, and anyone else he's tried to guard in the past week.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No hinrich? wassup?

EDIT : OH he's sick


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

spongyfungy:

Kirk is out with food poisoning. He was out last night with Drew Gooden and evidently ate something that wasn't right. If they weren't ex-KU teammates, I could come up with a good conspiracy theory about this.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Only person who can stop JC from getting 30 tonight is Skiles....


One person who can stop JC from getting 30 tonight was and always will be JC himself. His inconsistency in offensive production isn't new thing under Skile. Admit the fact. Sure frequent benching by Skiles didn't help the other way but still fact remains. It was his inconsistency first and then benching started. Do you honestly beleive if he was ever concistant offensive player that any coach , let alone Skile, would pulled him off the floor still? I think NOT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>girlygirl</b>!
> spongyfungy:
> 
> Kirk is out with food poisoning. He was out last night with Drew Gooden and evidently ate something that wasn't right. If they weren't ex-KU teammates, I could come up with a good conspiracy theory about this.


Gooden....:dead: Juwan suffered food poisioning this year. I think Giricek did as well.

Gooden had the weirdest injury though. ingrown leg hairs.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> We brought him back way too soon from his injury....
> 
> He needs an offseason to find his game, it's not going to come back through playing right now...


You come up with every single excuse for those losers and yet blame Paxon and Skile to death. I don't understand. Why can't you look at them with the same forgiving eyes? Just for the change.... once in a while.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

steal by pargo

21-4 run by Chicago. Bulls better win. I don't want to officially be the worst team in the league.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> You're looking for any reason for him to get benched, he forgot to box out?
> 
> Ya send him back to the hotel, forget the bench...


Sometimes I wish they did just that. Well of course for different reason from yours.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsong</b>!
> 
> One person who can stop JC from getting 30 tonight was and always will be JC himself. His inconsistency in offensive production isn't new thing under Skile. Admit the fact. Sure frequent benching by Skiles didn't help the other way but still fact remains. It was his inconsistency first and then benching started. Do you honestly beleive if he was ever concistant offensive player that any coach , let alone Skile, would pulled him off the floor still? I think NOT.


Come on JSong..

We don't have ANY consistent offensive players...

Please don't respond with "Kirk"...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well Pargo is going nuts...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess that means JC has to play the whole game and score 40....


He better get a wriggle on

He only has 8 minutes to score 25 points


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pargo will be on the Bulls roster next season. Fact or Fiction?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> WHY THE **** IS JAMAL STILL ON THE ****IN BENCH????????????
> 
> I told you Skiles was the only one that would keep him from scoring 30....
> ...


Uh .. you said 40


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Crawford has 16 points, 6 rebounds and 8 assists so far tonight...that's pretty good. Pargo with 25 points, Curry with 24...pretty good offensive games for those three, I'd say!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

CRAWFORD OFF THE BACKBOARD IN T-MAC'S BUILDING


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy the MAGIC really are the absolute worst. They can't shoot. Can't rebound and can't play D to save their lives. I've never seen a team look so unprepared on defense. U can pretty much do anything u feel like doing against em'.

Thats y the great nights of so many of our players tonight means ZILCH. Magic can make u look very good. There's no F'N way T-mac should get any of the blame for this team's patheticness.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Did JC just backboard one???????????


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Did JC just backboard one???????????


Yes he did. T-mac was grinning.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, congratulations my friends !

It happened, that the Bulls is not the worse team in NBA :shy:

I am looking forward to hear something from Tracy M., may be he has some regret about ...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ahh I missed it...

I know Spongy will have video of it


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Pargo will be on the Bulls roster next season. Fact or Fiction?


if he's as good as these numbers he's putting up, he should. i haven't even seen a bulls game since he's been on the team but his box stats are crazy.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I don't want to officially be the worst team in the league.


I do

2 words = EMEKA OKAFOR


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I do
> ...


11 Words...

TRADE THE PICK TO THE CELTICS FOR THEIR FIRST ROUND PICKS


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> if he's as good as these numbers he's putting up, he should. i haven't even seen a bulls game since he's been on the team but his box stats are crazy.


Pargo has serious confidence in his shot. He'll be back.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Tonights game eerily reminded me of the couple of games when Jay and jamal played together .


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Tonights game eerily reminded me of the couple of games when Jay and jamal played together .


Great game for both guys...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> 11 Words...
> ...


you better try and email john pax that idea then. i'd be happy with either


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Some of you guys think Paxson is a moron and a screw-up, why would you want to give him more draft picks to screw-up on?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Some of you guys think Paxson is a moron and a screw-up, why would you want to give him more draft picks to screw-up on?


Great point.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

If our pick's not top three, then the pick ought to be traded. I really don't know what Pax would able to get.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm... I quit watching so I can get some real work done and they suddenly start kicking ***. Maybe that's some kind of signal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo really is making some noise for the Bulls. The kid wants to play. And play he does.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Some of you guys think Paxson is a moron and a screw-up, why would you want to give him more draft picks to screw-up on?


More picks equals greater opportunity to make a good pick?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I am mucho impressed with Pargo.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, how bad is Orlando? Poor Tracy McGrady.... NOT.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Crawford, Pargo and Curry are just stupid! They took the bait like baby is taking a candy! At this point in the season we need to lose not win! One more time young bulls are proving how immature they are…:no:


----------

